# Searching a picture



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

few days ago i saw a picture of a chinese ss with an collimator that explain how to use it
i can't find it anymore
help needed
thx in advance


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46281-laser-slingshot/


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46281-laser-slingshot/


Unfortunately not.. The guy in the video use a laser.. The picture that I search use this one


----------

